# Dehydrator and pressure canner



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

The hubs asked what I wanted for Christmas and I said a pressure canner and a dehydrator. Which brands are best? Doing large scale canning.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Everyone here has a brand they prefer to use be it Presto or whatnot.

My favorite brand for pressure canners is FREE. I have a 21 qt Presto that was handed down to me by my mom. My first canner was a 16 qt Mirro but finding gaskets was a pain since it was from the 40s.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got a Eastmen dehydrator from Wallmart for $49 and it apears to be working well. But I would have gone with the Nesco if it hadnt been an impulse buy.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

It has been a long time since I used a pressure canner so I'm in the market for one too. I used an Excalibur dehydrator, for a long time, and will find it difficult to settle for anything less.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

All American canner be the cadillac. Not cheap but worth ever penny.

Ifin yer gonna do lots a dehydrating, I'd get the excalibur.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> The hubs asked what I wanted for Christmas and I said a pressure canner and a dehydrator. Which brands are best? Doing large scale canning.


As OldCoot has noted, the All-American pressure canners are tops and that's because they are fabricated with a metal-to-metal seal between body and lid, meaning that there is no need to buy and replace rubber gaskets. If the SHTF good luck on trying to find replacement gaskets.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I would go with the 921 All American canner and an Excalibur dehydrator if I had my choice ....which I do...did.. I have those..


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> I would go with the 921 All American canner and an Excalibur dehydrator if I had my choice ....which I do...did.. I have those..


Why a 921 over the 930?



dixiemama said:


> The hubs asked what I wanted for Christmas and I said a pressure canner and a dehydrator. Which brands are best? Doing large scale canning.


For truly large scale canning I would say the AA 941.

32 pints/20 quarts at a time. :congrat:

Currently on my wish list.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

*re*



PackerBacker said:


> Why a 921 over the 930?
> 
> It was a size reason. I could have gotten any size I wanted but, I like this size. Easy to work with as in getting on and off the burner or stove. It was just a matter of personal preference
> 
> Currently on my wish list.


For truly large scale canning I would say the AA 941.

32 pints/20 quarts at a time. :congrat:

Currently on my wish list. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm thrilled with my AA921 and I'd definitely buy it again.

I can absolutely see the benefit to buying the 930 or 941, but I'm concerned about weight since against the instructions I use it on a glass top stove. I've been fine with the 921, adding considerable more weight may (or may not be) just enough to make bad things happen to my stove top. 

I sure wouldn't mind getting the bigger one, but for now at least I'd rather spend that $300 on more jars and stuff to can!


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Cannrd my first food item today started with tomato sauce I bought some of those large bulk sauce and dieced tomatos from a bulk store and broke them down and canned a bunch of sauce. Only did four quorts to see how it ends up I did use a water bath not a pressure canner.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ArizonaJake said:


> Cannrd my first food item today started with tomato sauce I bought some of those large bulk sauce and dieced tomatos from a bulk store and broke them down and canned a bunch of sauce. Only did four quorts to see how it ends up I did use a water bath not a pressure canner.


Tomatoes are an in between food that can be waterbath canned or pressure canned.

Feel free to come on over to the canning thread to ask questions or share your experience.


----------

